# Lake Pippin/Pippin Lake



## MikeJ (Jun 29, 2012)

Is Lake Pippin Brackish, fresh or salt water? Any fish in it? I'm staying at the Gunther AFB rec center between it and the Mid Bay Bridge in July. :thumbup:


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Brackish. Since you're right there I probably wouldn't even bother with the lake. The flats around white point toward grass lake and even east of lake pippin have good bites now. Specks are all over and reds pass thru as well. Fish the grass flats on the shore anywhere between those two lakes with specks in mind (tackle wise) and I doubt you'll be disappointed, especially if you get some live shrimp. Biggest problem will be avoiding the hardhead and sail cats.

Edit: Also time of day is super important (in my experience) for this area, dusk and dawn hours. I rarely catch trout in the middle of the day there.


----------



## MikeJ (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks. That helps.
MikeJ


----------

